# Low frequency noise coming from the rear



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

I took the car into the dealer yesterday and went for a ride with the service advisor to have him listen to a noise that sounds like a "growl" or "grumble" comming from the rear of the car. The noise can be heard from 40 to 70mph, in gear or out. It does not change in pitch, frequency, or loudness. :confused 

The advisor says the noise is due to the aggressive tire tread pattern and the fact that the tires are 65% worn. Has anyone else noticed this? I have lots of warrenty left, if it turns out to be a wheel bearing or somthing else, but.... 

Thanks


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

If the noise changes pitch when you let off the gas and then again when you reapply, the noise is in the pinion. A tire noise will not change pitch as noticably, it is speed sensitive, not load like the diff.

Don't let them BS you. If you need a second opinion, go to a reputable shop in your area that can do rearends and pay to have them listen to it. Not all dlrs are set up to do rearends. Nor are all shops, so shop wisely.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry about this, its because I am immature, but after reading the title of this thread I cannot help myself.

"Insert fart joke here" :rofl: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I'm sorry about this, its because I am immature, but after reading the title of this thread I cannot help myself.
> 
> "Insert fart joke here" :rofl: :lol: :lol:


As long as you know where your weakness's lay :lol: 

Butt here you go :rofl: 
http://www.miggy.net/multimedia/preacher.htm


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Sounds like my buddy's problem he had with his '02 Dodge Ram, it was his differential... Is there any vibrating feeling when you turn? His was also doing that.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

04m6_ca said:


> The advisor says the noise is due to the aggressive tire tread pattern and the fact that the tires are 65% worn.


I get a similar noise -- and it's definitely tire related. I've tried to adjust tire pressures, etc. -- but it's there and definitely annoying. That said, mind occurs at a lower MPH range than yours -- from 20 to 40.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and, no, no vibration when turning. I hope it is just tire noise.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

You'll only hear the pinion noise when your foot is on the gas and there is pressure on the differential and pinions. Foot off gas..no noise. I took a Pontiac rep for a ride last week and now a new rear for my GTO is on backorder. With only 1150 miles on the Goat shes getting a new rear :confused 

Luckly, GM new all about it and didn't hesitate to put me on the list. 

I'm not so sure about the tire noise though. I have 285 BFG AT's on my Tahoe and they dont make much noise! (although the Flowmaster might have something to do with that.)


----------

